# turkish lessons



## oksan (May 9, 2009)

Hello, 

My husband is an American & we've just moved to N.Cyprus. He is interested in learning Turkish but we were not able to find any courses. Any suggestions? We live in Guzelyurt but can easily travel to Nicosia.

Thanks!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Merhaba*

Welcome to the forums. Can't help you with the lesson question but I would like to say *GOOD LUCK* with learning turkish 

I was studying over a 4 year period and found it really, really difficult as it isn't latin based. Now I have lost that which I have learnt as now I must study spanish.

They do have informal lessons on the Turkey Living forum, but is no good for pronunciation. You may find a teacher on there in your area.

Iyigunler.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know about in the north but the University of Cyprus offers it and some other places if you can come to this side for the classes. I would try local colleges where you are first though. How far are you from Nicosia?


----------



## oksan (May 9, 2009)

*thanks*

hello, thanks for your suggestion! i live an hour away from nicosia so it wouldn't be a problem to go to classes there! none of the local colleges in the north seemed to offer it. thanks


----------



## oksan (May 9, 2009)

tesekkurler Chica! I have been hearing that it is one of the difficult languages to learn!


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

oksan said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband is an American & we've just moved to N.Cyprus. He is interested in learning Turkish but we were not able to find any courses. Any suggestions? We live in Guzelyurt but can easily travel to Nicosia.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, 

I guess you may have already tried it but I thought you could get Turkish lessons at the American University which is in a place called Karaoglanoglu, about 5 km to the West of Kyrenia. Have you tried there?

Guzelyurt is a very nice area as I recall; only been there a few times as I lived up near Kyrenia for a couple of years and we would take the occasional spin out that way, to the golf course that is not to far from there.... fond memories!!! 

Good luck ref the lessons... definitley worth the effort.

Paul


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Be creful that you learn from a Turkish Cypriot and not a Turk. There is quite a strong local dialect which is not easy to pick up, even for mainland Turks.


----------

